# Morning Star Trip 3 May 06



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Got a limit of tog and a limit of seabass.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Henry, you're one fishing machine. Any size to the sea bass? I may book a spot May 17th.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Seabass sizes were all over the place. It
was not the typical crazy bite, but it
was a very very steady bite. (which I 
think was much better) Everybody was
fishing on the bottom and doing OK. Lot's of
12-14" fish in the mix. I was fishing 
about 5 cranks off bottom and got my 
average size of fish up to around 16" with at 
least 3 or 4 fish around 4.5 - 3.5 pounds.

I caught 6 keeper tog of which I tagged a 
nice female and a male and gave a 6 pound 
male away to another patron who loved tog 
but did not manage to catch any.

Monty is working the 16 - 20 mile range
for these seabass. We hit two wrecks/reefs
and they were all covered with fish so the 
seabass season has definitely begun. Stinky, 
smelly, nasty clams ruled for the seabass.

I also tried using jigs for the seabass and 
did not even get a tap. Most folks 
concentrated on seabass. I think that 
there were about 3 limits of seabass for
13 patrons yesterday. I fished for tog 
for the first 3 hours to get my limit and 
then switched over to seabass.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*jigs*

Im booked for the 10th. Im thinking I might squeeze in the 9th also. On one of the trips I wanted to try some inshore jigging. I was thinking about 4-8 oz hammered diamonds. Interesting that you didnt have any luck though... Eh. I guess its worth a shot.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The pics came out all blurry, but here they are.
Brian I put in some pics so you can cut me some
slack now.

http://www.photoshow.net/watch/bi4Br5RW


----------

